# Sticky  Suzuki Oil Filter Cross Reference



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

This is a proprietary Suzuki thread and no high performance filters are made for 20mm x 1mm threads. 

These Oil Filters have:

20 x 1mm threads
11 psi by-pass valve
Anti-drain back valve
 

These Filters fit: Vinson, 2000+ KingQuad, Eiger, QuadMaster, Quadrunner 2000-2003 

AMSOil SMF 109
Bike Master 314-0025
Champion PH7016
Cycle Power 314-1919
Emgo 10-55662
Emgo 10-55660
Fram PH6018
Hi-Flo HF138
J.C.Whitney ZX063166P
K&N 138
NAPA 1359 / WIX 51359
NAPA PS7937
Parts Unlimited
Per-Form J-509
ProPart 01-0029
Purolator ML16818
STP SMO-18
Suzuki 16510-03G00-X07
VESRAH vsf-3009
WIX 57937
These filters fit: LT-230 1985-1993, LT-250 LT-F250 1985-2002, LT-F4WDX King Quad 1991-1998, LT-4WD Quadrunner 1987-1997, LT-F4WD 1987-1998, LT-F160E 1991-2000, LT-F160 2001, LT-160K 2003, LT-160E 1989-1992 LT-300E 1987-1989, LT-F300F 

Wix 24949
Purolator ML16821
For the Suzuki TwinPeaks - Check out the kawasaki oil filter Cross Reference


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I use the Napa Gold 1359. Its a great filter for the money.


----------

